# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Blokify Forum >  need help with my app and support is not getting back to me!!

## lakers

Hi there,
We have this on our Ipads and tried to use it, but when I try to email the STL file I keep getting errors.  
Here is the message I sent to the Blokify app support email address and have not gotten any response... 

We are trying to email our creation to print it and keep getting errors.  Can you please help us with this?  


When I go to the saved product, and select Print, Email as STL, Answer the math problem, it say it is generating STL data and then I get an error Couldn't send email.  Please check your internet connection and email configuration.  I have an email setup under the Mail app setup and we have internet connection.  


I also tried to Share it as well and the Blokify share worked, Facebook acted like it was going to work but just stopped and the circle kept spinning at Preparing to share for over 5 minutes until I closed out the app.  Then when i tried to Share by Email, I get Login Failed.  


Can anyone here help me or are people not using this app anymore?  Our ipads are managed by the district, but because it was purchased as a Volume license, I cannot put it on an app that is not managed to try to see if it would work, unless I paid for it out of my own pocket.   :Frown:  

Any help would be great!!

TIA

----------

